# .

## LenSpb

_     ,               34  30% ,  40%.       2012     ,   512 .    (42,7 .  ).     .


: http://news.mail.ru/politics/6765784/?frommail=1_

   ?   .   ? :Razz:

----------


## .

*LenSpb*,   .  ,   .      40%,      10%    512 .       .     10%, 40

----------


## LenSpb

.       (         )

----------

> 


     512000    - .

----------


## LenSpb

> 512000    - .


   ,             90-     36500   42500  55000 . 19000 .    ,   ,

----------

*LenSpb* .     2000  ,       ,    ,     .        !!!

----------

> ,   ,


  ?

----------

> ,     **       90-     36500   42500  55000 . 19000 .


    ,     .
   ,    .
   2012      34  30%.   ?

----------


## .

**, ..       ,     ,   -   :Wink:

----------

> , ..       ,     ,   -


*.*  :   212-,    ,   ,  " ", ,      ,    ""   .

----------


## LenSpb

> ,     .
>    ,    .
>    2012      34  30%.   ?


,     .       .       .      14   26       .     ???     ?

----------

> ?


   ,   , ,  ,   , , ...

----------


## .

,   ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## domingo SPb

, ,      : , , -?
  ,   ,     ""       2012 ?  :Hmm:

----------


## .

*domingo SPb*,              :Smilie:      ,    .    .

----------


## domingo SPb

:    - .   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.   ,     ,

----------


## domingo SPb

,  ,  ...
  ,  /   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   , ,  ,  , , ...


    (

----------

> ,   , ,  ,   , , ...


 -  ?    ? -  ?

----------

:Hmm:

----------


## Stroy-ka

-,      " ",             .  . ,        "",        .  ,        512   ,  -       .     :          . .

----------

.
 , , . 
,    .
 .

----------


## Urik

> .
>  , , . 
> ,    .
>  .


  ,            .

----------

90%    ,     .
    ,   .
    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


,   .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## ir25

, -       .      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> .
>  , , . 
> ,    .
>  .


...
       ,      . ,      /      ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,      /      ...


.  :yes: (  ).

----------

> ,      .


      :   .
   .

----------

> .


      . 212-,       ,  463 . .           ,   ?   /   2 .,    .
      , - .

----------


## _

> ,    .
>  .


,  ,     ,  .     ,   ,    .     ,     .

----------

> .


    .
 2011         20 ..
   40 ..
   ( )  20 ..  .
/        .

----------

..  ...     -       ... ** ...



> 8.    
> 1.    ,   ,              ,               ()  .


 **  -         ...

 .

         ...  **      ,      ... ...

       ""      :

*-            !    !*

----------

> ,  ,     ,  .     ,   ,    .


 .
    - (-) ?
    ().

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !


   .
    / -    -  10   2-3 .         20-30,       ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..  .


-. -...

----------


## _

> ,      ... ...


  ,              ,     ,    .     ,    .

----------

...       ...          ...        -   2.9%     ...     ...

      ...

        -    ...

     ...  ...        ... ,  **...   - .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    .


  :yes:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...        -   2.9%     ...     ...


      ,            ,      ((

----------

> -            !


 ,    .      ,           , ** . ?       ( )     ,   ..     ...  :Frown:

----------


## ..

**,   ,          .  :Smilie: 



> ,           ,   . ?       ( )     ,   ..


 ,   ,        .  ,          .  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ...  ...        ... ,  ...   - .


...     - ,     ...

----------

, ,  ...    ...    -  ...     ,    ""      ...

----------

> ,   ,        .  ,          .


 . , ,    *- .  Excel  20 .

----------

> ,   ,        .  ,          .


  ,    (     )   ,    ... (  ,    ..   ) :Frown: 

  ,         :   ;    ,       .   ,        , - .
 ,     .       ,  ,  ,    N-    , .      :      ?  .      -  . ,    :    :     (               ).

----------


## _

> ,    ""      ...


..            ...   ,     ... , ,   ...

----------


## ..

> ,    (     )  ,    ...


-.

----------

...    30        ...        %:
 =  * 12 * 30 * %

 30     :
 =  / 12 / 19 =  * % * 30 / 19 = 1.58 * % * 

     26%    ... .
   = 1.58 * 26% = 41%  ,     ...   40%    ...

 -     ...    :
_ = 1.58 * 22% = 35%    (  )

      :
_ = 1.58 * 12% = 19%   ...  1/5...  ...      4611...

     ...     ... ,  ,  ...

----------


## _

> :      ?


    !       ,    ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   
 35 000  12  30  26% = 3 276 000 . -    !!!
,       75 , .. 20     ,     13 650,00

----------

" " -  ...         ...    ,      200  -            ,   ... 

     -      ...

   ...   4%...   26%,  22%

----------


## _

> 35 000  12  30  26% = 3 276 000 . -    !!!


, , :       ,  ,         ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> !       ,    ...


    ""   -   .     ...
,    ...  ,      .       ,   .   1 = 2 .     "".  ,      .   ,   .   ,      ...    , ,        "",    :  , ..  .

----------

*_*, ...   ...      ,        ...          ,      , ...

** -                   ... ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 ,  ,  ,

----------

,      :  ==    ,   



> ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## _

> ,        ...          ,      , ...


   - .    .        !

----------

...  130 ..  ... 3300/130 = 25 ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,        3,5  ??

----------

... 25 ...    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.       ,      ,   ,   3,5

----------

...   ...      ,      ...  -   ...

----------

,      ( ),      ,    ,    35 . . :3:

----------


## _

> ,      ...  -   ...


...  ,       ?   :Big Grin:

----------

,        ...          ,      , ... 




> - .    .


 ,       ,  60 
   (84)  ,  -          .... 
  ...

----------

> ,    ,    35 .


    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


     /

----------

> .


  .   "   ".

----------

> .   "   ".


 .
   , , ..., , , ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


.  :yes:

----------

.

----------


## Stroy-ka

> ,    .
>  .


  !
      40,            (  )        ,       .       .     -      ,    9   18       2   .      . 

     -  .   ?   ,        ,         .    ,            ,            .

----------

> ,       .


    10%,   40%.

----------

> .


 -  . 
     30 ..
      .

----------


## stas

> ..  ...     -       ...         ...
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				   8.    
> 1.    ,   ,              ,               ()  .
> ...


1)    -     ;
2)   . . ""  -     .

       ,     ,      -.

   .               - ..  .            .             .           ,      .

           ,    " "       "".

----------

.

----------


## mizeri

> :   .
>    .


     .      15-17   (  )     3 .       ,   ,  .   .             "  "      //    .   .
         30 ,  .        ,         )))
      - 17        .   -    -  .





> ..  ...     -       ...


    ?    ,          ,      ,       ,    .         .  , ..  . .
    ,     ,     ,         ,  ,   ,      .   ,      ,   .          ,               .      ,  ,  -        -   ,   .

----------


## Stroy-ka

> .


  .      :              ,    ,   550   , ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - 17

----------

. , ! 

 (). 
"...-,  - ,   ..." 

.    !   . 

 ( ).  . 

 (). "  ".   !    . 

.      ? 

 . ! 

 . ! 

 ( ). " - ,   ..." 

. ,  !   !         . 

 ( ). ... ... ... ... " ..."

----------


## mln

..........

----------

> ..  ...     -       ... ** ...
> 
> **  -         ...
> 
>  .
> 
>          ...  **      ,      ... ...
> 
>        ""      :
> ...





> . 
>   .


 :Frown:

----------

...     ?

,  ?

----------

> ...     ?


 "        ... "

                ...     -       ... 




> ,  ?


.

----------

...
 -       
 -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-   .     ,  ?

----------

> ...


  .



> -       
>  -


  -  .

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,    ...   **,      ...

----------


## mln

> .


  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> 15-17   (  )     3 .


    ?

----------


## T@nya

*,*     ""    90- , ,    ("  ")
*  90-    * ,       ,           .
    . ,     , ,     .

-,       ,        -,        ,      .

    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...   ,      ...


,  - -   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,     -    ..  :Smilie: 

*T@nya*,        ...      :           ...   **       ...

----------


## _

! (Genug -  [])
     -   . ,      .  ?    ,     ... :  -15  ... !

     " ":   ,  ,    ,  , , ,    .      ,   ( -   )  . ,   ,...     (  ),  -   ( ,  ),    ,    (      ,    :      ,    500000    ,      12000  ,   40%). 

    ,  ... ,      10,    ,         (, )        (  ,  )...

    " "  ...  ...

----------

http://www.kp.ru/daily/25753/2739694/



> .      .    :   6    ,     .  !
> 
> -   , -  .   ,    .   ,        .

----------

*_*,  "  ,  ,   ,  , "  **  ,    ...

    ...   6000,    ...      ...      ...

----------


## T@nya

> ...


,      ?!
-        ,     .
     " ,  -  "
..,         -       .    .



> ...


  .         .         .
   ,          .
  ,  .    .



> ...      ...


    .   .
    ...

----------


## _

> ...   6000,


    :  6000 + ,   2/3     ,    -  ... -  ,    ...    , ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

-  " " (     ),         ,     ,        ,   ,     -   ,      -       .

----------

,   ,   ,   !
() ϸ

----------


## T@nya

> :  6000 + ,   2/3     ,    -  ... -  ,    ...    , ,   ?


  ,         :
1.   
2.   ,        . (   ,       ,     )
     .
     ,    -  .     ,      .
    ,    ,    .

----------

*T@nya*,   :
-   ,  ...

,     ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     ...


  !     .

----------

,  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,   ,   !
> () ϸ


     ?     ,   19 ,     (  ) ,    -        .

----------


## ˸

> ...   6000,    ...


            ?

----------


## Stroy-ka

> ?


        .

----------

*˸*,   ,   ,   ,       ...

**      ...    ...              ...

----------


## ˸

> ...


    ?   ...

----------


## _

> 


   :     1990,  1998, ... (    )...      ? ,  ,     ...

----------


## T@nya

> *T@nya*,   :
> -   ,  ...
> 
> ,     ...


 ,
  , .
 ,   ,    , ,      ,  .
   ,    ,   ,   .
    ,       .
   ,    .  .

----------

...     ... ,    90- 1%        ...    50/50       ...

  ...       ,   40%-      26%   ,      :
26%    0%  
20%    6%  
 ..

** ,     ...

----------

> ...       ,   40%-      26%   ,


   .

            - ..      /    ,     2001      ,     .

           ,        -      -   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...

----------


## mln

? **

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 ?

----------

> ?   ...


?    .

   :     /  ~35%    ; \    ,   ...

----------

** ,     ...     30    -    ,     ...    ,      30    26%,  **    ...

 -      ...   ?   -

----------


## _

> 


"-" ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## T@nya

> 


   -  .      ,

----------

"  "...   ?       ...

----------

...

:   0%  ...      30  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-     ,   !

----------


## _

> 30    26%


  ,       8% ( )            (  )        (   ),    50%     20%   ...      - - ...     ,   (  30 ) -   ...

----------


## T@nya

> "  "...   ?       ...


 -   .
      -   . 
      , ..  ,  -   ...

----------


## mizeri

> ?


    ,        /,          ,      ,       ,     .         ,    (   ,          ).        ,          .  .
  ,     ()        ,         . 




> **       ...


     ))




> ,       ,     )


    ,      .          ,       (  )  ,        .          ,    /      .     ,   .   .




> *˸*,   ,   ,   ,       ...


 ,          .         ,        10, 20, 30 ?    ,   ,             ,  ?     . .     ,    .    ,    .          ,      ,    -   (     )     .   .  ?

----------


## _

> ..  ,  -   ...


 .  ,   .     -        ,   ,   "".  : " ,  "

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ()        ,         .


  ! ,       ,       !

----------

*_*,          -     ... ...

*mizeri*,  ...    :    ...        -    ...    ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  ,  . 
        ? 
 ,   ,      ? (   )      35 .

----------

-  ,        ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,  .
 , ,     !!

----------


## _

> -  ,        ?


 ! , ,   !     , :
1.   -   ,      
2.     ,        ( )
3.     ,   .

----------


## Urik

*_*,

----------

*Mmmaximmm*, 
173-



> 9.        
> 12.  ,                           , ,         (   ( )  () ,       ,     ),     ,    12  16   .                          12  16        ,      ,   ,          .         ,             -   ,     ,       .     ,       ,     ,      .


 :
        ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.   -      ?

----------


## mizeri

> ! ,       ,       !


    .      ,        .    "",     -  .        ,   ...
       ))))




> *mizeri*,  ...    :    ...        -    ...    ...


     .       ,                  (    ,     ),       ,    .    ,      .   - ,   ,   ,    . - .




> -  ,        ?


     .     -  (    ) ,        ,    ? ,          -  ?          .

----------

...   -  .16

  :
                    ,  ,     -   ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,        .    "",     -  .        ,   ...
>        ))))


  ,        ,       !!

----------

*mizeri*,    ...        ...            ,            ...

   ... , ,      ,       -...   ,       ...             ...

----------


## ..

> ..  ,  -   ...





> .  ,   .


     .   ..

----------

, ...     - ....      ...   ...

----------


## T@nya

> ,      .          ,       (  )  ,        .          ,    /      .     ,   .   .


*mizeri,*    .    50 ,     ,      .
  50    ,  . ,     .   ,  .  ,    ,  ,   -  .    .




> .  ,   .     -        ,   ,   "".  : " ,  "


*_,* :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> .   ..


    (  ,   ).  :      ,      ,          [1].    , ,    . ,            (1797)          (1798).        ,    ( , ø, ).

----------

> .


      ?

----------


## T@nya

> *_*,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.

----------


## T@nya

> ?


   .         .      ,  ,  , ,

----------


## T@nya

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

http://sharapov.kinoexpert.ru/audio/kp1.mp3
 :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ,            ...


   ,     ,     .




> ... , ,      ,       -...


,       ))

----------

*mizeri*, ...   ...    ,          ""     ...   -       :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ""     .


 :Mad:

----------


## ˸

> -


         ??

----------

...

----------

34%

----------


## Stroy-ka

> 34%


    !  :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> !


 :8:

----------

```

      
            
  ,
                  ,  .

      
Beeceeee 
                       ߻.

Ea!
          ?!
 
              .
  ? -
                  !
 
       ,
                       .

 -
        
            ,
  cnpeccoa
                          ,
 
       oa
               ypee ,
  
               
                      .

 ,
                 .
 ,
               -
 
             ,
  ,
               .

 
       
                -
, ,
             
                   !
 -
         ,

       
             .

 - ,
                 - ,
 -
       
                 -
 
          
                  ,
 
          .

 -
        
            ,
  
             .

       
                ,

        .

 -
           .
 -
          .
 - ,
                       .
 ,
               
                  .
 ,
       ,
            ,
                 -
                    .
```

----------


## Andyko

> - ,
>                  - ,


 , ,

----------

...

----------


## mizeri

> ,
>                   ,  .
> 
> 
> Beeceeee 
>                        ߻.


....    - )))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - ,
>                        .


???

----------


## LenSpb

,             .     2012            34%  30%      26%  20%   ,      .

  ,           512     - 10%.    ,    ,     ,   0%.           .

       ,             .     2012            34%  30%      26%  20%   ,      .

  ,           512     - 10%.    ,    ,     ,   0%.           .


 -:
  ()  ,      .
  512 .     10%???

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   .   -

----------


## _

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/244256/

----------


## ..

> ,          ""     ...





> 2009 .         : 
> *-*,  ,      ,     ,
> *-*,   .


  ""    ,      .

----------


## LenSpb

,   .  .

----------


## ..

,      ,     ,   " ,   ".   ,       ,       10    ,    ,    ,   .        ,          .
   ,   .  ,   ,    ,      .
  ,              ,      ,       .    ,     .

      ,  -  ,  .      ,  . 
 ,         .     ,      ,    .            ()   .

----------


## ˸

> ,


   !!!!!

----------

> ,     .


     ?
  ?

----------


## ..

> ?


    ?      .      .      26%,     .
     :
1.   ""     
2.    (: " !")
   .        ,   - ,          ,     ,     .
    ,   5     90   .       .
       ,  , : " ,    ".          ,     ,     .

  ,       ,   ,       ,       (         ).   ,    .

     -  ,  - ,        -             ,            .

----------

> .      .


    .    :
1)   , , , ,  , ...
2)   .
       .
    ,   ?

----------

> .        ,   - ,          ,     ,     .


  :Wink:  :No:

----------

> ** ,    .


    < 15 ,     .   .       ,     .

----------


## _

-  ,    - . 
 ,        1957 :

    !


  .

   , 
,   , 
    ,
   ,

    , 
  .

    !

(     , 2009)

----------

**,    ...             ...

  ...      .

----------


## ..

> .    :


     ,     ,              .



> < 15 ,     .


      ,   ,        34%  .  ,       30    .

**,        .     ,     ,         ""      ?
**  .   ,   .    ""  "   ".    ,              ,       ,            ,      26%.      ,   .

----------

,  , ,      34%...  **...    ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    .
    ?     ,

----------

-    ,    ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,      - ,       ?

----------


## Stroy-ka

> 


   /       .   " ":
2000 -  38,5%  
2001  -  35,6 %    
2005 -  26%    
2010 -  34%     
2012 -  30%    - +10%  
2014 -  34%   , ,     

    " -    ..".

----------

:
-

----------


## Mmmaximmm

http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...B8&stype=image

----------


## Mmmaximmm

http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar.../otkatit_zakon

----------


## Mmmaximmm

http://www.rosbalt.ru/blogs/2011/09/28/895064.html

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?        ?

 ::

----------

...  **,      *26%*

----------


## _

> ...  **,      *26%*


       ,     :      ,  ...

----------

-    ... 100%

----------


## _

> -    ... 100%


    ( " "  ,  ,    ): 
    ,    500 .       .       .  ,     ?!! "!" -   , - "    500 ."

----------

> ?        ?


   .
** -     .        10.    ,    - .    -    .         .
     ?  .
   ,    ,   .

----------

...      :
-  **  500 ...  100%  ...

----------


## _

> 500 ...


 ,   ,   500  ,      :  - ,  - ,     ... -    ...  ,   ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?  .


 




> ,   .


 ""    ,    ,

----------

*_*,   ...     " "         ...  -  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...  ,   ...


  :yes: ,    ,    "" -        0,02  (    (  ,    ,  ,    ,       ).  :Frown:

----------

> 


     ,   .
     ,       .

----------


## _

> *_*,   ...     " "         ...  -  ...


   ,        ,    .    ,   " "    .

----------

...               ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   .
>      ,       .


  ,

----------


## _

> ,    ,    "" -        0,02  (    (  ,    ,  ,    ,       ).


        BMW 745 LI  4 . 486 . . (: http://www.newsru.com/russia/29sep20...ckluxauto.html)

----------

, , ?
:
  607164-5
     4%   ... ""        ... 30%  34%   ...

       ...
    16%  ...  ...         , ..  , ..  , ..  ...

 16% :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...8&postcount=50
16% * 1.58 = 25%, .. **     30  ...  40%,     ...

...

----------


## HelenY

:Frown: 

 :Redface:   :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

**,  ,   .
     2 .   :yes: 
  ,   .    ,     ,        .

----------

*Raspberry*,    4% -    ...    16%  ...    ...

----------


## mizeri

,      (,   .8)   2012 - 2013         ?

----------


## Stroy-ka

> ...    ...


            .    ,         ?
-        . ,     ,     .  , ,         .    .     ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,    4% -    ...    16%  ...    ...


   ? ,   ,   ,    - ?  :Abuse: 
  20% - 
6% - .
26%    , ?
   22%.  ?    .   16%?

----------

*Stroy-ka*,    ...    ...
 26%   ,   16%...
  -       -4%,   ...

        ...    ,     -     ..

----------


## Stroy-ka

**,    .     .      .  ,      4% ""     10%,   .    ,     ,         ,      ""     ,       - " " .

----------

> *Stroy-ka*,    ...    ...
>  26%   ,   16%...


**  26%  -   .
,   ,          ?

  200**  , " ",     * 24.07.2009* N 213-,   



> 12
> 
>      1  1996  N 27- "  ()      " (   , 1996, N 14, . 1401; 2001, N 44, . 4149; 2003, N 1, . 13; 2005, N 19, . 1755; 2007, N 30, . 3754; 2008, N 18, . 1942; N 30, . 3616)  :
> 2)   6:
> )  13  2    :
> "13)        .
>   1966                 *16,0*                 .
>   1967       ** *10,0*                 ;";





> ...    ,     -     ..


 **   -    , ..    ,     - .

----------

** ,        ...   ,         -   16%   ...

      16%...    2010    14%...

----------

> ** ,        ...


   .  .
  213 :



> 2.         :
> 12)    ,           ;
> 13)        ;
> 14)          ;


 - ..                .

 :



> 12)    ,           ;
> 13)        .
>   1966                 16,0                 .
>   1967                 10,0                 ;
> (. 13  .    24.07.2009 N 213-)
> 14)          ;


 - ..    .  10%       -        .




> ,         -   16%   ...


   . 14. .      16% -   .  "        BMW 745 LI  4 . 486 . ".          ?  





> 16%...    2010    14%...


...  2%          ?    ?

----------

...
http://www.job43.ru/onlinefaq/oprf

2011.09.06 15:30  

_      20%,        14%_

  ,     

 . 6    01.04.1996 27-   ()             1966                 16,0                 .

20% -      ,      2010 ,             .        ,     ,   16,0     .

----------

> ...
> http://www.job43.ru/onlinefaq/oprf
> 
> 2011.09.06 15:30  
> 
> _      20%,        14%_
> 
>   ,     
> ...
>         ,     ,   16,0     .


  ... ", !"

----------

... 16%  26% ,    40%  ,    ,      30  ,   50-...

,      25+50 = 75   :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 16%  .


,   ,    ""

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...


 ???  :Wink:

----------

...

----------

> ... 16%  26% ,    40%  ,    ,      30  ,   50-...


     ,   -  .
 50     .
  -  55% ,   - 75%.



> 2.   ,         ,    (..........),        ,        "     "          "     ".
> 3.      ,      ,    ,          :                 - 55 ,    - 75       ,   .
> 4.          ,     ,           ,   .

----------

> ...


   ?

----------

"   ,    " () .

----------


## Andyko

...      , ?

----------



----------

.        .
 ,              .
    /      /   .     .   .
 ,          .         .    -  .    .

----------


## HelenY

> ...      , ?


 :Big Grin:

----------



----------

> .        .


  -         ~11  .  ~3       .[/QUOTE]

----------

> -


    .
     ()    .    .
,  10        -  .
     .

----------


## ..

,    ,      , .

----------

....       ...

----------

> ,    ,      , .


  ,    3    .

----------


## ..

:Smilie:   - +,        .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ... 16%  26% ,    40%  ,    ,      30  ,   50-...
> 
> ,      25+50 = 75


http://www.klerk.ru/analytics/columns/253446/

----------

